# Best Weight Gainer Protein?!



## GetSwullll (Feb 11, 2007)

I've looked on here but found nothing specific. What's the best buy on some good weight-gainer protein? I need something heavy in calories. I've looked on few places online but just am not sure what to get. I've been on the isopure and just regular GNC 100% whey and adding peanut butter and things. What's great out there to help push some calories?

thanks


----------



## tordon (Feb 11, 2007)

gainers are great for easy calories, iso for post workouts and breaky, non iso for the rest of the day, I like mamoth from popeyes, but they are all just substitutes for food, food is way more anobolic in my opinion, eat, eat and when you cant eat anymore, eat some more....


----------



## GetSwullll (Feb 11, 2007)

tordon said:
			
		

> gainers are great for easy calories, iso for post workouts and breaky, non iso for the rest of the day, I like mamoth from popeyes, but they are all just substitutes for food, food is way more anobolic in my opinion, eat, eat and when you cant eat anymore, eat some more....



I def. agree but with my schedule im basically throwing down peanut butter sandwiches all day and drinking 3-4 proteing shakes for meal supplemens. That's why i was wondering what's the best out there and where to get it?

thanks again


----------



## GetSwullll (Feb 11, 2007)

tordon said:
			
		

> gainers are great for easy calories, iso for post workouts and breaky, non iso for the rest of the day, I like mamoth from popeyes, but they are all just substitutes for food, food is way more anobolic in my opinion, eat, eat and when you cant eat anymore, eat some more....



I def. agree but with my schedule im basically throwing down peanut butter sandwiches all day and drinking 3-4 proteing shakes for meal supplemens. That's why i was wondering what's the best out there and where to get it?

thanks again


----------



## GetSwullll (Feb 11, 2007)

tordon said:
			
		

> gainers are great for easy calories, iso for post workouts and breaky, non iso for the rest of the day, I like mamoth from popeyes, but they are all just substitutes for food, food is way more anobolic in my opinion, eat, eat and when you cant eat anymore, eat some more....



I def. agree but with my schedule im basically throwing down peanut butter sandwiches all day and drinking 3-4 proteing shakes for meal supplemens. That's why i was wondering what's the best out there and where to get it?

thanks again


----------

